# TRIPONTO and stats from old competitions



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi to all guys!!!!I haven't been in the forum for a long time because of exams.I'd like to ask the guys that live in Greece such as Zelena and Wonder_Pelekanos,do you have any old TRIPONTO
mags?I mean older than 92.But also any guy that can send me any stats from Olympics'92 or '88 and Euro '89 or '91 I'd appreciate!!!!Take care guys and hope to speak with you more often by now!!!!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Hi to all guys!!!!I haven't been in the forum for a long time because of exams.I'd like to ask the guys that live in Greece such as Zelena and Wonder_Pelekanos,do you have any old TRIPONTO
> mags?I mean older than 92.But also any guy that can send me any stats from Olympics'92 or '88 and Euro '89 or '91 I'd appreciate!!!!Take care guys and hope to speak with you more often by now!!!!


Hi alister. It's good to have you back (especially a PAOKi like yourself). I'll try and see what I can find. (I'll ask some friends). And by the way I don't live in Greece, I live in Wales (all these "chinese" you can see written under my nickname and avatar, is the name of the place where I live (in welsh)). Unfortunatelly there is no way a TRIPONTO will reach these lands. There is no way ANY basketball magazine will reach these lands. But as I said, I'll ask a few mates in Gwladd Groeg (welsh for Greece!) if they can help you, but I can't promise anything.......

Take care.

Keep rockin' and Paokin'

(by K.Ts.)


----------

